

Footage Of Crysis Running On The iPad - aresant
http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/03/crysis-ipad-video/

======
aresant
Debated submitting this article as I believe that this footage is probably
faked (easy enough to load in an mp4 eh?).

BUT - something that hasn't been discussed enough is the coming of remote-app
services and how that will fit into the iPad platform.

Gaming is huge, of course, but remote desktop apps at this speed, allowing you
to harness cloud-based processing for 3D apps and anything else that you can't
find in the iTunes store is right around the corner.

